# Saharah in town selling  stormy-night wall and field flooring & dodo code for everyon



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

*Saharah in town selling  stormy-night wall and field flooring & dodo code for everyon*

Come get it if you want.  Feel free to bring anything.

Edit: 


OK Guys! Im back online, but I will be away from my switch so I will give a Dodo code here!

DODO CODE: C674G

Feel free to drop by to shop or chat with villigers or buy stuff. Since a lot of people could drop by, connection chould be shoddy so its an assumed risk now that is not one and one anymore!

Please don't pluck the flowers!

Feel free to explore the island too. Some parts are furnished and nice. You can try discovering them!

Please talk to villigers too if you want, love hearing from villigers about visiting people!

If you want to drop gifts, it is welcomed. I would really appreciate it. Please put by my house!

Take care!


----------



## Vazzle (Mar 25, 2020)

Added


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 25, 2020)

can i come too? i added ur switch


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

Vazzle said:


> Added



sent you dodo code via pm

- - - Post Merge - - -



*luxebabe* said:


> can i come too? i added ur switch



sent you dodo code thru pm


----------



## Hikari (Mar 25, 2020)

I'd love to come too please!


----------



## fink (Mar 25, 2020)

I’d love to visit when available ^^


----------



## Zen (Mar 25, 2020)

ooh i'd love to stop by too  i'll add in a sec


----------



## MrBox (Mar 25, 2020)

Can I visit as well?


----------



## th8827 (Mar 25, 2020)

Are you still open? I would appreciate a cool carpet or wallpaper.

EDIT: How much does Saharah charge? She has not visited me yet, so I don't know the pricing. I may need to pop into your shop and unload some bugs to afford this.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hikari said:


> I'd love to come too please!




sent dodo code in pm. note: only sahara buying and be quick people


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 25, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Come get it if you want. One person at a time. Feel free to bring anything.



damn that was rude i was AFK for 5 seconds and you kicked me.
thanks anyways.


----------



## Hikari (Mar 25, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> sent dodo code in pm. note: only sahara buying and be quick people



Thank you! <3


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

- - - Post Merge - - -



*luxebabe* said:


> damn that was rude i was AFK for 5 seconds and you kicked me.
> thanks anyways.



There are many people waiting for their turn! If you are not ready, you shouldn't have arrived.


----------



## terryy (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi there!  I'd love to join. I'll be in and out really quickly  Just trying to get a large collection for future use. Thanks!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

fink said:


> I’d love to visit when available ^^



sent dodo code thru pm!


----------



## fink (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

Zen said:


> ooh i'd love to stop by too  i'll add in a sec



sent dodo code!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Mar 25, 2020)

Hey I'd love to drop by to purchase!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

th8827 said:


> Are you still open? I would appreciate a cool carpet or wallpaper.
> 
> EDIT: How much does Saharah charge? She has not visited me yet, so I don't know the pricing. I may need to pop into your shop and unload some bugs to afford this.



its 3000 a piece. so prepare at least 6000 for both


----------



## th8827 (Mar 25, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> its 3000 a piece. so prepare at least 6000 for both



Ok. I have enough for that.

Is it always the same, or will they be different each time? Is it worth buying 2 Wallpaper, for example?


----------



## Zen (Mar 25, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> sent dodo code!



thanks again! love the efficiency!


----------



## MrBox (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks for letting me visit!

Edit: The field flooring... I don't know what I was expecting LOL


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

th8827 said:


> Ok. I have enough for that.
> 
> Is it always the same, or will they be different each time? Is it worth buying 2 Wallpaper, for example?



sent you pm with dodo code


----------



## th8827 (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks for the rug and wallpaper.

I was going to drop an ACNH Switch for you to catalog as thanks, but you closed the session... I can come back if you want it. It is orderable through the catalog.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

terryy said:


> Hi there!  I'd love to join. I'll be in and out really quickly  Just trying to get a large collection for future use. Thanks!



Sent dodo code thru pm!

- - - Post Merge - - -



th8827 said:


> Thanks for the rug and wallpaper.
> 
> I was going to drop an ACNH Switch for you to catalog as thanks, but you closed the session...



haha its okay! thanks anyway!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MindlessPatch said:


> Hey I'd love to drop by to purchase!



sent you dodo code!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

All right! Some people missied because they weren't online! Like Terry. But feel free to try again now that spots are free!


----------



## H2406 (Mar 25, 2020)

Would love to join you!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

sent dodo code!


----------



## Garrett (Mar 25, 2020)

I'd love to visit Saharah. I'll be quick!


----------



## terryy (Mar 25, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> All right! Some people missied because they weren't online! Like Terry. But feel free to try again now that spots are free!



Thanks! On my way now!


----------



## waren54321 (Mar 25, 2020)

Still open? would like to come.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

Garrett said:


> I'd love to visit Saharah. I'll be quick!



sent dodo code


----------



## Eryot (Mar 25, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## mayorapple (Mar 25, 2020)

I would love to pop by if your still online


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

waren54321 said:


> Still open? would like to come.



Sent dodo code

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eryot said:


> Can I come?




sent dodo code


----------



## Eryot (Mar 25, 2020)

On my way!! Thank you


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

mayorapple said:


> I would love to pop by if your still online



send dodo code!

Also waren you missed your spot! sorry! try again when spots are free

- - - Post Merge - - -

queue has cleared!


----------



## poweradeex (Mar 25, 2020)

Could I please come?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

sent dodo code

closed the gates! it seemed you were not online!

I have to go now, will be online later for anyone who wants these items! bye bye


----------



## waren54321 (Mar 25, 2020)

Can I try again?

EDIT: Nvm, I can't just sit here waiting for you to be online. Guess I'll wait for Sahara to appear on my town and offer it.


----------



## glow (Mar 25, 2020)

hi, if you're still hosting i'd love to join!!


----------



## Rosebaygal (Mar 25, 2020)

Can I stop by please?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

OK Guys! Im back online, but I will be away from my switch so I will give a Dodo code here! 

DODO CODE: 5C3CD

Feel free to drop by to shop or chat with villigers or buy stuff. Since a lot of people could drop by, connection chould be shoddy so its an assumed risk now that is not one and one anymore!

Please don't pluck the flowers!

Feel free to explore the island too. Some parts are furnished and nice. You can try discovering them!

Please talk to villigers too if you want, love hearing from villigers about visiting people!

If you want to drop gifts, it is welcomed. I would really appreciate it. Please put by my house!

Take care!


----------



## poweradeex (Mar 25, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> OK Guys! Im back online, but I will be away from my switch so I will give a Dodo code here!
> 
> DODO CODE: LCNGB
> 
> ...



are you still there?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

yep! switch is on. should work.  let me know if it doesn't.


----------



## poweradeex (Mar 25, 2020)

I dont have enough bells


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks for the fossil! I donated it and it was new. haha


----------



## poweradeex (Mar 25, 2020)

I will come back now if I can

- - - Post Merge - - -

missed out darn it


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

Welp. first error of the day. lol here is the new code 5C3CD


----------



## poweradeex (Mar 25, 2020)

all good, sorry I lost connection anyway! will come back now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you :3


----------



## crwn (Mar 25, 2020)

i'd like to come by if you're still open!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

still open. code should work


----------



## blossum (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm popping in if the code is still open, will be quick  to Saharah and shops if possible and leave a tip!~ 

Mia from Effloresce ♥


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

Another error. New code H5W3K


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

Well that was it everyone! thank you for the awesome gifts and that so many people visited! It felt like an airport with so much foot traffic at one point. xD


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

All right, second session done too! thank you!


----------

